# Gehl Articulating Loader



## codog (Oct 2, 2010)

I have Bobcat mt-52 miniskid which I'm pretty happy with. But all summer I've been so close to purchasing the Gehl 140 articulating loader. I have been down state twice over the last month looking at one. I really like them. My only complaint with what I have is slow speed and it does tear up lawns when I have anyone other than myself using it. Kind of like my help cutting my ropes all the time. With a load, all that weight is on the front of the tracks; and its only 6-8 inches wide. 
What do you guys think about what is being said about these Gehls? I just seen a google video where a guy tipped one over on its side. I think he had jsut gotten it and he looked sick. I know you have to be smarter then the machine, but they do seem to sit up high and they are narrow. 
Arborpro, I thought you just bought your Boxer and I see it for sale. Can I ask why? You didn't have it long, did you? I enjoy your posts, think you and I look at things similairly, so I was just wondering.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 4, 2010)

codog said:


> I have Bobcat mt-52 miniskid which I'm pretty happy with. But all summer I've been so close to purchasing the Gehl 140 articulating loader. I have been down state twice over the last month looking at one. I really like them. My only complaint with what I have is slow speed and it does tear up lawns when I have anyone other than myself using it. Kind of like my help cutting my ropes all the time. With a load, all that weight is on the front of the tracks; and its only 6-8 inches wide.
> What do you guys think about what is being said about these Gehls? I just seen a google video where a guy tipped one over on its side. I think he had jsut gotten it and he looked sick. I know you have to be smarter then the machine, but they do seem to sit up high and they are narrow.
> Arborpro, I thought you just bought your Boxer and I see it for sale. Can I ask why? You didn't have it long, did you? I enjoy your posts, think you and I look at things similairly, so I was just wondering.



Actually, I'm getting more and more used to the Boxer all the time - don't know if I really want to sell it now to be honest. A couple reasons for listing it - 1) I think I prefer to walk behind the machine like I did with my bobcat mt-50. I've recently tried out the vermeer and ditch witch minis and don't really like their ride-on platforms either. Just a personal preference thing. 2) the machine is longer than I thought it would be with the custom grapple I had built for it. It will fit on my new chip truck setup but not as well as I had intended. I have to disconnect the grapple and carry it on the front of the truck on a carry rack. I'd prefer to go back to the smaller setup I had so I can load the mini with the grapple attached on the truck.

Like I said, I'm not so sure now that I want to sell it. It really is amazing with the new grapple I had built. I wish bobcat had a bigger model than the mt-55 that was still only 36" wide.


----------



## codog (Oct 5, 2010)

*Boxer*

I do a lot of trees down around lakes, in front of houses, where the chipper, road or driveway seem to be so far away. I just get so impatient sometimes with how slow the MT-52 is. It's crazy I know, but sometimes I wish I could run behind the thing to speed things up. 
3.5 mph just seems to grind me; I know it beats dragging and hauling the stuff by hand, but I'm just looking to be more efficient with cleanup.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 5, 2010)

codog said:


> I do a lot of trees down around lakes, in front of houses, where the chipper, road or driveway seem to be so far away. I just get so impatient sometimes with how slow the MT-52 is. It's crazy I know, but sometimes I wish I could run behind the thing to speed things up.
> 3.5 mph just seems to grind me; I know it beats dragging and hauling the stuff by hand, but I'm just looking to be more efficient with cleanup.



My boxer is 4.3mph forward and reverse. Very snappy.


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the older Gehl ALDX articulating loader. I like using it a lot more than my mini skid. It is a lot faster, (7mph) and it does not tear up lawns. It can also lift 700 lbs. 6 ft. high, which is quite a bit more than most mini skids. The only drawback is than it is 40 inches wide and will not fit through the stupid 36 inch gate.

I also have not even come close to turning it over. All you need to do is be careful and know where your load is.


----------



## codog (Oct 6, 2010)

Is that unit your talking about called an 'Avantage'? Years ago I almost bought one. I believe it had a 20 hp Kubota diesel in it. Do you have a grapple on it? I beleive they still make this if this is what its called.


----------



## codog (Oct 6, 2010)

arborpro, 
It doesn't seem like much, but I bet 4.3 compared to my 3.5 mph would make a noticeable difference. I feel the urge to want to push mine just because it's so slow. I will admit, I love what it does. Just as a sidenote, I appreciate your posts.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 6, 2010)

My dingo does 4.5 mph and Iv'e lifted over 800 lbs with it. Someday I hope to build a platform which will increase my lifting capacity.... Mike


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 7, 2010)

codog said:


> arborpro,
> ...Just as a sidenote, I appreciate your posts.



Yours too.  who needs facebook and twitter when you've got AS...


----------



## Ambull (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a Power Trac PT1460 and I think that it is an excellent loader. Probably a lot cheaper than a Gehl, especially a new Gehl.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 5, 2010)

codog said:


> Is that unit your talking about called an 'Avantage'? Years ago I almost bought one. I believe it had a 20 hp Kubota diesel in it. Do you have a grapple on it? I beleive they still make this if this is what its called.



My Gehl is the Advantage, AL20DX. Here is a video of it in action. Check out the speed of the machine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEwxnidQv5E


----------

